# sheephead and flounder



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

what are the regulations for sheephead amd flounder


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Google is your friend:

http://myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/2009_July_RegsSummary_Chart.pdf


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Indeed he is right, and is twice as fast as waiting for a reply on the forum


----------

